# This is jus a test..u can kill the thread after I'm done



## Strider The Ranger (Apr 28, 2002)

this is just a test to see if the img works in my sig


----------



## Strider The Ranger (Apr 28, 2002)

*Ok thanks..i'm done*

thanks.....morrus, you can kill this thread now if you want


----------



## A2Z (Apr 29, 2002)

How can you be done? It doesn't work.


----------



## xmanii (Apr 29, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *How can you be done? It doesn't work. *




Does for me, assuming you mean the img.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2002)

Doesn't work for me.


----------



## hong (Apr 29, 2002)

The image is located on an external site, so if that site is down, the image won't appear.


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2002)

Site must be down, because I can't see it at the time of this posting...


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 29, 2002)

No image for me either.

You need a better Image hoster!


----------



## The It's Man (Apr 29, 2002)

I can see the little red x on a white background perfectly


----------



## Someguy (Apr 30, 2002)

i've seen better red x's


----------



## The It's Man (Apr 30, 2002)

*so have I*


----------

